
Spies can eavesdrop by watching a light bulb’s variations - pattusk
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/06/spies-can-eavesdrop-by-watching-a-light-bulbs-variations/
======
throw0101a
Measurements of this precision are cool. I’ve seen the hypothesis that
precision is what made the creation of modernity:

> _This corresponding concept of “tolerance” turns out to be equally
> important. The ancient world was certainly capable of creating complex
> machinery (see the Antikythera Mechanism above), and the early modern period
> was able to put together the scientific method and new ways of
> conceptualizing the universe. But it’s the Industrial Revolution that
> created — or was created by — this notion that machines could be made in
> parts that fit together so closely that they could be interchangeable.
> That’s what got our machine age going, which in turn enabled guns and cars
> and transistors and computers and every other thing._

* [https://kottke.org/18/10/how-precision-engineering-made-mode...](https://kottke.org/18/10/how-precision-engineering-made-modernity-possible)

* [https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/10/25/precision-accura...](https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/10/25/precision-accuracy-perfectionism/)

